# I've Opened Pandora's Box



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Grins - for showing I stick with rolled leather collars with matching partially braided leather leads. I now have a few shorter but fully braided leather leads that I can use as well for showing.

With King, I had really beautiful gold chain collars that were almost like jewelry but every dog since has been trained and shown on flat collars, so rolled leather looks really nice I think.

I do have fabric collars to match their show bags (these came with the bags at no charge), but prefer leather.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I really like the collars here: Tierisch Exclusiv -* select a collar style

I was looking at this style inparticular: dogcollars: COLLAR | Braided with Rivets (custom order)

You can pick whatever two colors you want to use, and then I'd get a leash in the same colors. So now I'm trying to think colors. I haven't yet thought of where the money for these items will be coming from....

But my idea right now is whatever colors I decide on, I could see about the girl using those same colors on the article bag I'm ordering. And I really like dragonflies, so I'm thinking about trying out a dragonfly stamp on my articles. Then I could also have her incorporate a dragonfly somehow into the articlebag. And it would tie everything together.

All my other dogs have always shown in flat fabric buckle collars. Conner has one that is royal blue with gold fluer-de-lis on it. And his leash is braided leather, royal blue to match the collar and a tan collar that matches his coat. (I take it back, Conner did have a leash like that. Then Flip found it. Conner now has a tab like that)


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

you know what really screws things up? The stupid six foot leash deal in some of the classes. There's no way I'm using a six foot leash unless I absolutely have to, but I can't see spending much money on one just to use a few times. So we won't have a fancy leash when we show in those classes.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Since you've opened the door, how about some nice embroidered gloves?
Utility Gloves - Dog Obedience - Custom Embroidered : Custom Embroidery by Initial Impressions, Embroidered Shirts, Jackets, Caps, Totes and More


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I like this...


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Loisiana said:


> I like this...


 
Me too!! Can you share the link?


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Shop Golden Retriever collars, leashes, harnesses from Germany scroll down


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

They are adorable but I am too cheap..LOL! I would rather spend in on entries!

Oh and fancy new cell phones....LOL!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Well there ya go, I won't spend any money on a fancy phone, an internet connection, or even cable, but I'll spend it on dog stuff!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm overwhelmed, help me please! Right now I'm thinking about the one above (turquoise and brown), or getting it in turquoise and purple, or going with a different style so I can use all three colors (turquoise, purple, and brown). What do you think?

Below is a picture of turquoise and purple together (but in a different style) so you can see how they look together, and then the style of the 3 color kind, except I would get it with brown instead of black. Help me decide!


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

bad influence. I keep trying not to look. And you keep making me!!!

I DO NOT need this stuff. No........!


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Augie's Mom said:


> Since you've opened the door, how about some nice embroidered gloves?
> Utility Gloves - Dog Obedience - Custom Embroidered : Custom Embroidery by Initial Impressions, Embroidered Shirts, Jackets, Caps, Totes and More


 I love those gloves and I just happen to be shopping for a set. Oh, but I have to get my first practice/training set. Thanks for reminding me that I'm to have them by next Thursday.


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

I have an absolutely plain brown very nice quality leather collar and a very nice, but old brown leather leash. I have had obedience judges actually drool over my leash! One actually told me he would buy it!! For me, I go plain but great quality.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I am lucky I don't have that obsession!!! I need to save all my $$ for entries! They had some of the most beautiful braided leads at the National, one of my friends had some done. Very pretty... Since I mostly do agility I get leads they can tug on, and they have a limited life span, or cheap leather leads for field. I have a tendency of loosing them!

I like the one in the picture with the basenji


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

www.stibbar.com

okay, this place is sooooo much cheaper I will probably go with this instead. The collar I was looking at was $80. The one here is $16. I could buy a variety at this place!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Hey how cool is this? You can get leather articles to match your collar and leash!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

I have bought some items from this site.
Kangaroo Leather Leads, Show Leads, Collars, Leashes

Just to add to the mix


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Loisiana said:


> www.stibbar.com
> 
> okay, this place is sooooo much cheaper I will probably go with this instead. The collar I was looking at was $80. The one here is $16. I could buy a variety at this place!


I'm liking this site and will check it out when I get home from work tonight. I wonder why he is so much cheaper? I'm not complaining mind you.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Augie's Mom said:


> Since you've opened the door, how about some nice embroidered gloves?
> Utility Gloves - Dog Obedience - Custom Embroidered : Custom Embroidery by Initial Impressions, Embroidered Shirts, Jackets, Caps, Totes and More



I have both the gloves and mesh article utility bag. Be forwarned though that the wait period for delivery was much longer than stated. About 2 months longer.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Happy said:


> I'm liking this site and will check it out when I get home from work tonight. I wonder why he is so much cheaper? I'm not complaining mind you.


I met them before they moved to Texas. They used to vend at local shows. Nice stuff.

I have a matching collar and leash from a similar vendor. Ours is basically the tobacco and green seen in this sample. It looks great on Quiz.


----------

